# Porsche GT3 RS- Gleammachine.



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Been very busy with the current "Winter Protections" promotion the last month or so, these have been mainly carried out on a mobile basis, so as you can appreciate with the evenings drawing in quickly the opportunity for extensive photographs are limited. 
But occasionally there have to be exceptions, being passionate about Stuttgarts finest I grabbed what opportunities I could.

I was lucky enough to have detailed one of my favourite GT3's last year, that one was the white with red decals, imagine how pleased I was to detail it's white and blue relation.

















Alloys, tyres, calipers and arch liners cleaned using various brushes, Smartwheels and Britemax Grime-out.










Lower half of the vehicles soiling pre-sprayed with warm Haz-Safe, left to dwell shortly and then pressure rinsed.



















APC solution applied through the foaming lance.



















Vehicle washed using Britemax Clean Max, and the typical safe practices.










Rinsed with 0ppm filtered water.










Dried with Uber plush towels and the Black Baron blower.










Paintwork de-contaminated.










Carbon trim machine polished using an 80mm pad and Menzerna 203s polish.




























Paintwork pre-cleansed with P21s to remove dead paint cells and aid wax bonding.










Alloys & calipers pre-cleansed and sealed using Blackfire WD metal sealant.










Plastic trim thoroughly cleaned using an alcohol wipedown, followed by protection using Wolf's Trim Coat.










Rubber trim and seals nourished and dressed using Swissvax Seal Feed.










*Paintwork waxed & protected with Collinite 476s.
*Shuts polished and sealed with Werkstat Prime.
*Glass pre-cleansed with IPA & then sealed using Nanolex Ultra glass sealant.
*Tailpipes polished and sealed using the Britemax metal twins.
*Tyres dressed with Opt-Bond gel, arch liners treated using 303 protectant.
*Final wipedown using Werkstat Glos.

*Results.*



























































































Thanks for looking, comments welcomed and appreciated.:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic GT3..


----------



## Invisible Touch (Mar 5, 2008)

Love these cars, nice work Rob


----------



## philmuskin (Oct 4, 2010)

Lovely car and great results......... Still prefer the Red / white combination somehow.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Rob. Stunning car, lovely work but those wheels..... urghhh (shudder) :lol:


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Lovely work & car


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Fantastic work as always :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work as always mate.


----------



## andycole (Jun 8, 2006)

*WOW*
:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks stunning Rob


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

:argie: Excellent as usual Rob :thumb:

Looking at both side by side there, as I think I commented on when you posted the red decalled version up at the time - it's sitting very low, even for an RS. The blue one's ride height looks stock to me.

These are holding their value pretty well aren't they mate - considering the £84k new tag, they tend to hover around the £60-70k mark.

History says that any 'RS' only 'bottoms out' for a short while and then begins a meteoric escalation in value, and I predict these will start that climb very soon. You only have to look at its predecessor, the 993 RS. You could pick one up for about the same £50-60k ish only as recently as the early 2000s, but now try finding one under £100k.

I know you'll have really enjoyed doing this :buffer:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Top work fella,love that car! :thumb:


----------



## Stu-TDi (Nov 16, 2011)

Lovely car :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice Gt3 Rob , looks great :thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning car, well done chap.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work rob,great car,i do like the blue


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice Rob - big fan of these and the slightly later ones too.

Hate trying to access that inside rear window though :lol:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing work Rob, love these RS Porsche's!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb Rob, top work as always


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

yup , that finish ticks my boxes!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks spanking


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

VIPER said:


> :argie: Excellent as usual Rob :thumb:
> 
> Looking at both side by side there, as I think I commented on when you posted the red decalled version up at the time - it's sitting very low, even for an RS. The blue one's ride height looks stock to me.
> 
> ...


Loved it Mark, I could have easily spent several hours more tinkering.

£60k-£70k seems to be the going rate for a low mileage 996 RS, agree regarding the price rising though, due to the low numbers built it's certainly not a car you see regularly and ones like this are only going to be more sort after in a few years time. 
There is a left swinger on a 2004 plate, advertised on PH and suggested at £125k with 800 miles only, interiors still in it's original wrapping and never been near a track.



Refined Detail said:


> Nice Rob - big fan of these and the slightly later ones too.
> 
> Hate trying to access that inside rear window though :lol:


Cheers buddy, yep the back window is near on impossible to access from the inside with the rollcage, on this occasion it was left as it would have done more bad than good with the dampness/heavy breathing.


----------



## Dannymct (Jul 26, 2009)

Lovely machine. Great job :thumb:


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Lovely. Must be a joy to detail when you love these cars so much.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

Great job, Rob. Let me know when you do a 4.0RS or a GT2RS and I'll be there in a shot.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I love the GT3 very nice indeed and great finish


----------



## jerry306 (Dec 22, 2011)

Very nice job,and also very nice car.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks amazing, great work :thumb:


----------

